#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-11
<kensho> hi
<haroldinCT> hi.  has anyone fixed the pcmcia / wireless in the fiesty install cd yet?  I want to convert my laptop from dapper to feisty.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-12
<Exorcist6969> Hello all
<Exorcist6969> Anybody have experience with gateway laptops and ubuntu?
<seb128> hi
<seb128> could anybody confirm than laptop-mode can be dropped from the archive (bug #119528)?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-13
<Bassetts> Hi, there is a report made for a Lenovo 3000 C200 (8922 4MG) already, but I have the 8922 AZG. should I make a new report or add to the current one?
<Nailor> Propably you should add to the current one
<Nailor> If you got a feature that works in your version but not in the other (or vice versa), you could add a mention about it
<Bassetts> ok, I think they might be different specs though?
<Nailor> But in those minor versions the spec differences can bee country-related (eg. different language windows in default installation) or some other minor things, like faster cpu
<Nailor> Or keyboard layout etc
<Bassetts> the cpus are different
<Bassetts> one has core duo, the current one with a test report
<Bassetts> mine has a celeron m
<Nailor> Oh.
<Nailor> Dunno is that so big difference
<Bassetts> well this is my laptop http://www5.pc.ibm.com/europe/products.nsf/$wwwpartnumlookup/_TZ0AZXX?open&sourcesite=cema
<Bassetts> this is the one with a report: http://www5.pc.ibm.com/europe/products.nsf/$wwwpartnumlookup/_TZ04MXX?open&sourcesite=cema
<Nailor> Hm.
<Nailor> Othervice they seem identical
<Nailor> You could test your laptop and if you encounter huge differences, you could file another wiki page
<Nailor> Because propably people try to find wiki page for 3000 C200, not for the minor versions
<Bassetts> maybe the current wiki page should have the model number removed
<Nailor> Yeah
<Bassetts> and if there are specific problems with 1 model make a note?
<Nailor> I think that's a good policy
<Bassetts> ok
<Nailor> At least we've done so with Asus V6J
<Nailor> Even though there's a small amount of different versions of it :p
<Bassetts> am I allowed to edit the report that is currently up there then?
<Nailor> Sure
<Nailor> Isn't that the point of the wiki anyway =)
<Bassetts> I am not used to wikis =D
<Nailor> The history of changes is saved, so the other can revert/ajdust the page if they see it appropriate =)
<Bassetts> the URL of the page will change so shall I update the testing table aswell?
<Nailor> yup
<Bassetts> ok :)
<Nailor> I'm just thinking of links to that page..
<Nailor> If you can avoid changing the url, pleae do
<Nailor> or othervice there should be build a redirect. Dunno though how it goes since I'm not so familiar with moinmoin wiki
<Bassetts> ok, well the current url is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200_89224MG
<Bassetts> to merge it would end up as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200
<Nailor> http://moinmoin.wikiwikiweb.de/HelpOnProcessingInstructions#head-90fe7c2176c1dfa6f2de86245c9d7dde868dc64c
<Nailor> You propably should add that redirect to the older page
<Bassetts> the page Edubuntu/DownloadRedirect has this for a redirect: #REFRESH 0 http://www.edubuntu.org/Download
<Nailor> Either that or the redirect
<Bassetts> ok so I should transfer the current page to the new name, then add the redirect to the old page
<Bassetts> then edit the new page to make it for any model and add my input
<Nailor> Redirect is propably meant for telling "This page has moved, you'll be redirected to..."
<Nailor> Ah, refresh
<Nailor> Redirect is more like a permanent redirect
<Bassetts> and this is permanant
<Bassetts> ok, I hope i do this right
<Bassetts> OK the redirect works
<Nailor> =)
<Bassetts> Nailor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200
<Bassetts> look ok so far?
<Nailor> Seems ok to me =)
<Bassetts> obviously I need to edit the specs, well cpu anyway
<Bassetts> and does it matter that I put an extra 512MB ram into my machine?
<Nailor> Nope
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> Nailor is it possible to change what the function keys on the keyboard do?
<Bassetts> the brightness up doesnt want to make the brightness go up, down works
<Bassetts> found answer  i think
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-14
<kensho> hi
<MStublefield> Hallo everyone.
<MStublefield> ...anyone active in here?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-15
<andre_pl> My laptop is reaching 'critical' temperature and shutting down, its reporting 85 degrees, doesnt feel that hot to me, how can I configure the cooling, and temperature preferences?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-16
<smcgraw> My / partition is full. I ran du -h and nothing seems out of ordinary.
<crimsun> sudo aptitude autoclean
<smcgraw> tried that
<smcgraw> cleaned up 150mb
<smcgraw> then it got filled up again
<smcgraw> i don't know what is filling it up
<iesos> Anyone have any experience with a Znote laptop and linux?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-17
<daveb272> hello?
<Bassetts> is it a bug if cpu scaling does not work?
<Bassetts> would someone be able to check my report?
<Bassetts> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo3000C200_8922AZG
<simira> Bassetts: all standard installations should work from the box. Anything else is a bug. Please check carefully if there's a bug on it from before!
<Bassetts> ok
<simira> also put in "OK" or something on everything that works
<Bassetts> theres another model of c200 with a few different bits of hardware, and the author put cpu scaling as a yes so i am not too sure
<Bassetts> i put yes for all that worked
<simira> check with the other person then, if it really works or not
<Bassetts> i have emailed them
<Bassetts> i ran the command on the wiki under the FAQ and got "cpu scaling not supported"
<Bassetts> /etc/init.d/powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: Directory nonexistent
<Bassetts>  * CPU frequency scaling not supported
<simira> then it's probably not a bug
<Bassetts> ok
<Nailor> The other computer is using Core 2 Duo, which has a scaling support
<Nailor> I'm not that sure Celeron-M has one
<Bassetts> ok
<Bassetts> thanks
<Bassetts> Nailor, you helped me out last time right
<Nailor> =)
<Nailor> There's propably something that can found just by googling for celeron-m and scaling governors.
<Bassetts> thanks mate, me and the author of the other model both agreed to make seperate reports as the networking and cpu differences
<Nailor> I'm just guessing it could be the problem
<Nailor> Ok :)
<Nailor> And in this case it's propably worth it :)
<Bassetts> well his wlan worked out of the box, i had to use ndis
<Bassetts> the first google result is to do with a lenovo notebook :P
<Nailor> The other has Intel chipset?
<Nailor> Apparently yes
<Nailor> The broadcom chip is a bit of a problem :P
<Bassetts> worked fine
<Bassetts> just used the lenovo drivers for xp
<Bassetts> sometimes it wont connect but i just disable and enable the wlan and try to reconnect and it works
<Nailor> yeah.
<Nailor> However, the ndiswrapper isn't the cleanest solution
<Bassetts> it works, im happy
<Nailor> There exists some reverse engineered broadcom drivers, dunno do they apply on that one
<Nailor> Yeah :)
<Nailor> If it works, don't fix it they say
<Bassetts> I say fix it till it breaks
<Nailor> That's a new one :D
<Bassetts> but not for this as i really heavily on my internet connection =p
<Bassetts> *rely
<Bassetts> i think thats enough for today
<Nailor> Should get sleep soon too. :p
<Bassetts> got about an hour til bed
<Nailor> Where do you live?
<Bassetts> but i have done enough laptop testing and learning how to package for today
<Bassetts> UK
<Nailor> Oh.
<Nailor> I'm stationed in Finland
<Bassetts> cool
<Bassetts> <3 scandanavia
<Nailor> =)
<Nailor> Have you been here?
<Bassetts> most of my favourite music comes from there
<Bassetts> sadly, no =(
<Bassetts> but i am only 17 so i have plenty of time to get there
<Bassetts> every heard of Machinae Supremacy
<Nailor> Sure
<Nailor> I'm not that keen fan of those, but I some of their songs
<Bassetts> <3 them
<Bassetts> Arch Enemy also
<Nailor> Dunno about the latest album, I haven't heard it :)
<Bassetts> redeemer?
<Nailor> Haven't heard. :p
<Nailor> ..the Arch Enemy
<Bassetts> =O
<Nailor> And yeah, the Redeemer.
<Bassetts> wikipedia it
<Nailor> Googled it already =)
<Bassetts> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arch_enemy
<Bassetts> lol
<Bassetts> <3 death metal
<Nailor> How about Children of Bodom?
<Bassetts> not heard much of, but i like what i heard
<Nailor> I've seen those live twice
<Bassetts> nice
<Nailor> Again, I'm not that keen fan but they're ok live =)
<Bassetts> arch enemy would be scary live, having a women with a deeper voice than any man i know
<Nailor> I used to listen a lot more metal than I do nowdays :P
<Bassetts> i settled down a bit but i have been listening to more lately
<Bassetts> Nailor, you think i could get cpu scaling working?
<Nailor> Dunno, depends is there support for Celeron-M
<Bassetts> its non speedstep i think
<Bassetts> oh well
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-09
<pwnguin> the future is grand. stop living in the past
<Burgundavia> wow, the topic here has not changed in 2 years
<pwnguin> whoops
<pwnguin> wrong channel ;)
<pwnguin> but apparently still relevant
<pwnguin> so what great plans does the laptop team have for the future?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-10
<pwnguin> I'm reading the hal-info doc and it says "You only need to remap keys using HAL that do not product valid keycodes (i.e. you get the warning in dmesg) as the others can be done with a keymap."
<pwnguin> does HAL handle both remaps and keymaps?
<pwnguin> it seems like it should, but the documentation wants to make a distinction
<pwnguin> anyone messed with HAL fdi files?
<pwnguin> doh, wrong channel
<persi> hm hi!
<persi> a special channel for laptop users is nice
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-12
<jldugger-tablet> anyone know how to represent super_R + 5 in hal FDI?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-13
<putz3000> I am looking to try a ubuntu laptop install and had a couple of questions.  1) any one know the success of 8.04 on Dell XPS M1530?
<pwnguin> putz3000: have you checked the testing team wiki?
<putz3000> not recently.  I looked at it right shortly before 8.04.  but at the time I dont recall seeing anything on my laptop
<putz3000> I will go back and dig through there and see.  I also am thinking of doing a 64bit install but still want to run 32bit apps.  is installing the 32bit lib very complicated?  I am not too experianced with linux and have a love hate relationship todate..lol
<pwnguin> have you already bought the laptop?
<putz3000> yes.  I didnt buy it specificaly to run linux although I had the notion of attempting to dual boot.  I have ran a couple of distros on the laptop and as far as I know there was not major probs.  I think i only did the live 7.10 on the laptop though.
<putz3000> I guess I was more curious about any known issues that might not have prevented install, but would have shown up during usage.
<pwnguin> launchpad might be a better resource
<pwnguin> as best I can tell, this team is about fixing laptops
<pwnguin> (but i havent seen much of that going on in this channel specifically =( )
<putz3000> ah.  guess that makes since after rereading the sentance on the ubuntu site - testing team.  lol.  sorry for the probs.  thanks for the tip though
<pwnguin> well, dell technically pays for support
<pwnguin> im not sure if your pick is on the list
<putz3000> that is true as well..lol.  no worries, thanx
<pwnguin> interesting
<pwnguin> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/list/?search=dell
<pwnguin> the M1330 is certified
<pwnguin> im guessing yours is the one with nvidia graphics
<hector> Hi. I've installed a kubuntu 8.04 in my PB
<hector> I've a question about the led of batterie. When my laptop finish charge the batterie, this led, doesn't turn green or other, just red all the time. Any idea ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-14
<pFrugal> is there a way to set up the battery monitor to display a warning when battery is at 30%
<pFrugal> is this chat active?
<pFrugal> sorry... goodbye
<paradisebird> hi, i'm going to buy a laptop and i'm open for suggestions, does anyone have any?
<paradisebird> anyone? is this totally out of topic with the channel or smt?
<pwnguin> paradisebird: more like nobody pays close attention
<pwnguin> i hate to be a shill, but there are vendors today that sell Linux appropriate laptops
<pwnguin> Dell and system76
<paradisebird> yeah, but not in my country, at least can't find 'em
<paradisebird> i live in paraguay
<pwnguin> http://system76.com/ doesnt ship to paraguay
<pwnguin> ?
<paradisebird> mm, i'll check it out
<paradisebird> thxs
<paradisebird> thanks
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-15
<MrX_> hi
<MrX_> I've got a Problem with my dell latitude d505
<MrX_> when I close the lid my system hangs completely and the only thing, that helps, is switching it off completely and rebooting
<MrX_> does anybody know how to fix this ?
<MrX_> I googled a lot, but couldn't find a working solution
<Millertime_018> hello
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-06-08
<dereke> is this i place where i could get some help?
<dereke> anyone?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-06-12
<adrian__> hello
<anhu> hello
<adrian__> i was a looking for a piece of advice on buying a laptop
<adrian__> would you help me?
<anhu> yes
<anhu> whatkind advice u will need?
<adrian__> thanks, i was looking for 13 inches laptop
<adrian__> and all want is well bult and long battery life
<adrian__> i mean, is there any brand which is making non-plastic laptops?
<anhu> macbook come nearest non-plastic at reasonable price
<anhu> but first should ask how much u want to spend new laptop?
<adrian__> the macbook price is ok
<adrian__> but, i've heard there are issues on battery life when running ubuntu
<adrian__> (sorry for my bad english)
<anhu> np
<anhu> i haven't heard any thing nor have any experience from macbook with ubuntu
<adrian__> and i would like to avoid buying an apple thing
<anhu> :D
<anhu> other brand laptop will cost more, typicaly they are enclosed by plastic and verydurable magnesium skeleton
<adrian__> my other option is sony vaio sr series
<adrian__> and is what you've just said
<anhu> of course full-metal is much attractive when compare to plastic-models
<adrian__> but i'm not pretty sure, i mean, yesterday i was at a shop and they claimed that the only non-plastic laptops they had were apple ones
<adrian__> and they have sony vaio
<adrian__> yes, and the one piece thing
<adrian__> sounds really great
<anhu> how much sony cost?
<anhu> of cource u can buy toughbook ;)
<adrian__> hehehe, sony vaio sr is around 1000$
<anhu> not bad
<anhu> i try to search spec from sony
<adrian__> yes, but i'm not sure if the skeleton is made of magenesium since they seem more interested in selling vista and flashing lights
<adrian__> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&categoryId=8198552921644570898&parentCategoryId=16154
<adrian__> and the keyboard seems pretty nice
<anhu> yea
<adrian__> the worst thing is at computers shops i visited they don't know anything about laptop
<anhu> haha, it's very typical
<adrian__> they only say: you see, it's plastic, no magneisum
<adrian__> magnesium
<adrian__> anyway, macbook keeps being the best option
<anhu> but even sony say not mensioin anything about casing
<anhu> but why u don't want apple machine? :)
<adrian__> well, buying apple is supporting apple
<anhu> dooh i founded :D
<adrian__> and they design good things, but I think that when moral comes they're worse than microsoft
<adrian__> i mean that it's not apple it's no good
<anhu> sony-page The 1" thin11 SR features a magnesium alloy chassis and barely tips the scales at 4.0 pounds6.
<adrian__> yes, but they say chasis and not all the chasis is made of magnesium
<anhu> is typicaly skeleton-frame witch stand somepoint of torture
<adrian__> i'm seeing that i will buy a macbook
<adrian__> or maybe i'll wait till brands think about a laptop is something which should be resistent
<anhu> maybe
<adrian__> hehe, well, anyway i wait until my plastic machine dies
<adrian__> thank you so much
<anhu> i should ask why non-plastic? :)
<anhu> ok, maybe i know why :D
<adrian__> hehe, yes, but the answer would be: because I want to use it as laptop
<adrian__> as a portable laptop
<anhu> ok, i have nothing bad to say anything by laptop which has plastic case and magnesium skeleton. plastic just feel ankward, like a toy
<adrian__> i think i'm going to bed and i hope i dream about FSF buying apple
<adrian__> yes, that's the point
<adrian__> and it loses pieces
<adrian__> it's really easy to tear apart
<adrian__> well, i have to wake up my girlfriend
<adrian__> nice day
<anhu> yeah, goodnight
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-06-13
<darkest_night> hi @ all
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-06-14
<karlw> Hi.
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-06-19
<Lord_Phoenix> Hello guys
<Sangeeth> Hi everyone...
<Sangeeth> I would like to join the ubuntu laptop dev team...
<Sangeeth> How can i join in your team?..
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-06-17
<NattyUser> hello, i was wondering if anyone could help me troubleshoot my hp integrated laptop issues?
<NattyUser> *laptop webcam, rather
